
Writing a Text Adventure Game in Go – Part 4 - pafortin
https://gocodecloud.com/blog/2016/04/24/writing-a-text-adventure-game-in-go---part-4/
======
morlockhq
If you like text adventures and need to take a break from coding them, you
might like the Parsley System analog games from designer Jared Sorensen. Jared
took aspects of the text adventure games we all loved from back in the day and
distilled them into a (party?) game.

They are good examples of puzzle design and help expose the underlying pieces
of a classic text adventure should you need some inspiration for your text
game, as well. I own a complete set of physical copies, but you can pick the
PDFs up for a couple of books from his site, Memento Mori Theatricks
([http://www.memento-mori.com/parsely/](http://www.memento-
mori.com/parsely/)).

